# Gorilla PVC adhesive for a PVC raft?



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I haven't tried it, but dont plan on it. One of the main things that makes glues like stabond work so well with fabrics are its elongation properties. Most other PVC glues made for pipes and hard plastics aren't made to stretch. If the glue wont hold its bond under stretch it isn't going to hold up on a raft over time. Look to see if it says anything about stretch, elongation or "stays flexible" on the bottle. You typically will only find it on the MSDS but maybe you can find that. 

I would think Stabond could be ordered in with a couple days notice and would be a better route to go. 

Good luck.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Can you order the appropriate adhesive from NRS? I know Ca has some strict laws regarding chemicals.


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

Gorilla PVC came back to me and said "only for pipes."

Ordering/shipping for this stuff is challenging because it can't go by air. I'll pick up the search here locally today.

Thanks for the responses, gents.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Stabond is made in CA


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

If you need something today, check the River Store in Lotus, Clavey Equipment in Petaluma or Pacific River Supply in El Sobrante. Maybe even CCK.

Ground shipping from NRS or Cascade River gear is usually a pretty quick option also.


----------



## mountaingirlscout (Jul 22, 2015)

We recently used Oatey PVC shower pan-liner adhesive for patches. Worked great, it's flexible and doesn't expand. Not sure of how strong it is for d-rings and cups because we haven't needed it for that purpose but I think it was $10 at Lowe's so worth a try.


SD


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks again, all. I did get up to the River Store in Lotus to get some... An excuse to take my Yamaha FJR out for a ride. (Though it's now for sale to pay for the raft!!)

Stabond is expensive. I'm inclined to try this HH66 I've been reading about at some point.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

zipkruse said:


> Stabond is expensive.


No, you're just cheap.

Saving that $15 bucks is going seem pretty damn ridiculous when your d-rings come ripping off in the middle of nowhere.


----------

